
Learning by Association in Plants (2016) - PeterWhittaker
http://www.nature.com/articles/srep38427
======
PeterWhittaker
Submitter here: Leaving aside the question of whether or not this constitutes
_learning_ , which may be as good a word as any, I posted this in hopes the HN
collective mind would offer other explanations for the observed results,
perhaps even shedding light (no pun intended) on the mechanism. As stated in
TFA, _our findings raise some obvious questions about the underlying
physiological /molecular mechanisms by which plants can integrate
environmental and internal cues and coordinate complex patterns of information
during associative learning, so that a more effective, even adaptive,
behavioural response can be expressed_.

